# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  नागराज के सभी कॉमिक्स बिना डाउनलोड किये ऑनलाइन पढ़ें !

## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में नागराज के तकरीबन सभी कॉमिक्स समय समय पर डाले  जायेंगे.. आप डाउनलोड करना चाहे टॉप डाउनलोड करें और नहीं तो यही पर पढ़  सकते हैं..

आशा है आप सभी को पसंद आयेंगे..* *

कुछ कॉमिक्स सूत्र जो मैंने बनाये हैं.. उनको इसी सूत्र में ट्रांसफर करने  के लिए नियामक जी से विनती की जा चुकी है.. समय मिलते ही नागराज के सभी  कॉमिक्स इसी सूत्र अपलोड होते रहेंगे...* *

तो दोस्तों बचपन की यादें ताज़ा करने के लिए तैयार हो जाइये,,* *

आपका अपना..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*नागराज सीरीज  की प्रथम कॉमिक्स को पढने के लिए इसी फोरम पर इस लिंक पर  जायें.. जब तक सभी प्रविष्टियाँ यहाँ ट्रान्सफर होती हैं.. तब तक आप इस  लिंक पर पढ़ सकते हैं...

नागराज

**नागराज और सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव- दो हीरो एक साथ एक कॉमिक्स में!*

*पढने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें..
* *नागराज और सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तो दोस्तों हमारे मित्र संदीप भाई की मांग के अनुसार अगली कॉमिक्स आपके सामने पेश है...

इतिकांड* *
कईं सुपर हीरो एक साथ एक कॉमिक्स में..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## Black Pearl

don king जी आपका धन्यवाद , मुझे ये कल बहुत ढूँढने के बाद मिल गयी थी, लेकिन आपने भी पोस्ट कि उसके लिए सुक्रिया

----------


## pachis

good try for enjoymenthere

----------


## Black Pearl

डोन् किंग जी मुझे, "भोकाल गुरु", और वो वाली कॉमिक्स चाहिए जिसमे भोकाल का प्रहारा खो गया था. मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा कहाँ पे रेकुएस्ट करू तो यही पे कर दी.
मुझेऑनलाइन पड़नी है. मिल सकती है क्या?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई जी ऐसा करो! कोमिक्सों के नाम लिख दो! ताकि एक कोमिक्स न मिलने कि  स्थिति में दूसरी कोमिक्स डाल सकूँ! आप कोमिक्स के लिए बने किसी भी सूत्र  में अपनी प्रविष्टि कर दीजिये! 

और हाँ कोमिक्स के नाम जरुर बता देना सही सही(हीरो के नाम के साथ)*


> डोन् किंग जी मुझे, "भोकाल गुरु", और वो वाली कॉमिक्स चाहिए जिसमे भोकाल का प्रहारा खो गया था. मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा कहाँ पे रेकुएस्ट करू तो यही पे कर दी.
> मुझेऑनलाइन पड़नी है. मिल सकती है क्या?

----------


## Black Pearl

> *भाई जी ऐसा करो! कोमिक्सों के नाम लिख दो! ताकि एक कोमिक्स न मिलने कि  स्थिति में दूसरी कोमिक्स डाल सकूँ! आप कोमिक्स के लिए बने किसी भी सूत्र  में अपनी प्रविष्टि कर दीजिये! 
> 
> और हाँ कोमिक्स के नाम जरुर बता देना सही सही(हीरो के नाम के साथ)*


1-गुरु भोकाल
२-तुरीन

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हमारे मित्र संदीप की फरमाईश अनुसार एक कोमिक्स पेश है! कोमिक्स के हीरो भोकाल और कोबी हैं! कोमिक्स का नाम है

गुरु भोकाल*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इसके बाद अपलोड की जाएगी भोकाल की एक और कोमिक्स जिसका नाम है!
लौट आई तुरीन!

वो बाद में! टाइम थोडा ज्यादा लगता है अपलोड करने में! इसलिए !!!*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आपकी मेहनत  वाकई काबिले तारीफ़ है भई रेपो स्वीकार करें 
donking भाई क्या आप मुझे डोगा  की खून का जन्मा जो की पूरी पन्द्रह कॉमिक्स की सीरीज है उपलब्ध करा सकते हैं
मुझे मिल नहीं रही

----------


## Black Pearl

> *इसके बाद अपलोड की जाएगी भोकाल की एक और कोमिक्स जिसका नाम है!
> लौट आई तुरीन!
> 
> वो बाद में! टाइम थोडा ज्यादा लगता है अपलोड करने में! इसलिए !!!*


don जी आज ये लौट आई तुरीन पोस्ट कीजिये न ........

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

दोस्तों आपके लिए एक नयी कोमिक्स अपलोड कर रहा हूँ!

लोट आई तुरीन!

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

http://pyaretoons.com/thumbs/509/750x1010/017.jpg

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त 
समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त 
समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त समाप्त*

----------


## Black Pearl

don जी बहुत धन्यवाद एक बार फिर से. अब आगे समय हो तो "सुपर इन्डियन" और "सुपर इंडियन कौन" पोस्ट करें

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई वो सुपर इंडियन 91 पेज की हैं! देखता हूँ, एक साथ अपलोड करूँगा या गेप लेकर, कुछ कह नहीं सकता!* 


> don जी बहुत धन्यवाद एक बार फिर से. अब आगे समय हो तो "सुपर इन्डियन" और "सुपर इंडियन कौन" पोस्ट करें

----------


## Black Pearl

> *भाई वो सुपर इंडियन 91 पेज की हैं! देखता हूँ, एक साथ अपलोड करूँगा या गेप लेकर, कुछ कह नहीं सकता!*


भारत जी जब आपको समय तो तब दाल दें, आपका धन्यवाद

----------

